
An unprecedented look at Apollo 13’s damaged Service Module - aw1621107
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/04/heres-an-unprecedented-look-at-apollo-13s-damaged-service-module/?comments=1
======
HABytes
Fantastic images. Love the SM shot—you can even see the details on the fuel
cells (the things at the top of the bay).

